# Fluval 305 for sale



## Akulakat (Jul 16, 2011)

Fluval 305. Ran it for 5 weeks. Determined it is too small for a 75 gal and upgraded.

I don't like it anyway. It wont start back up after a power failure (cured with a UPS). 

$75


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

i'm confused...does it work or needs to be repaired with a UPS (what is that)


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

HI tayna it just means you will need a surge protector............................

ipc stand for uninterruptible power supply. The're designed to protect your electronic's against power failures, unstable line power, surges, and other power events outside your control. 

UPS units will help eliminate the down time, incase of power failure lose... it's like having a battery powered air pump when fish need air, and the power went off do to a storm/black out.

think of it as a back up genarator in away.

I'm also am thinking about selling my 305 fluval doesn't need a ups but has problems priming... I bought it from jimmy for 65.00 asking $65.00.

I got your email from your phone, i emailed back about 10-15 mins ago.


----------



## Akulakat (Jul 16, 2011)

Its just a surge protector that when the power goes out for less than 10 minutes, the pump will still run. Like Joey says, it has problems priming and starting back up, thus the preventing it stopping during a brief power outtage takes the problem away.

Nice hijack Joey


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

I had a Fluval 305 too on my 20g and it dont have enough flow, cleaned it still same, thinking of selling it. Priming it is ok not as good as eheim.


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

wwh2694 said:


> I had a Fluval 305 too on my 20g and it dont have enough flow


What size tank would you suggest using it on?

Jim


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

This fluval 305 that i have maybe something wrong with it. The flow is only good for a 10g. On my 20g i had to add a nano koraila in it to have enough flow around. I did have a 205 before till i changed it to 305 still not enough. Buying eheim this time.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

something is more or likely wrong with it then if you can't get enough flow out it on a 20g. it does 260gph and is rated for a 70, me i wouldn't put it o anything bigger then a 40g... i take what ever it's rated for and div. that number in half.


----------



## Akulakat (Jul 16, 2011)

will consider interesting trades


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Akulakat said:


> will consider interesting trades


what's interesting to you? a shoe box full of scratched off, none winning lotto tickets? 
computer parts? car parts?


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

something wrong for sure as i'm running a 205 on my 125 gallon (with UGF and sponge filters) and it is fine. i have just obtained a 305 after trading one away and both worked like a champ. i'm interested in a trade for the fluval depending on what you want as i think the fluval is going to need a new impeller and possibly a new gasket


----------



## Akulakat (Jul 16, 2011)

its 5 weeks old. the gasket is good. It runs fine for a few weeks, any power outtage and it won't prime so it just sits there. I solved that with a UPS plug strip so when the power went out for a few minutes, it kept running. 

I'm not that experienced at this yet (5 weeks) but I got tired of it. Its been replaced. The media would need to be changed for sure.


----------

